# The First Canon EOS 6D Video Footage



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 28, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12084"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12084">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From a Preproduction Camera


</strong>The first video footage from Johnnie Behiri from the soon to be available worldwide Canon EOS 6D. It’s noted that this is from a preproduction camera and improvements may be seen with the released camera.</p>
<p><strong>Strengths and weaknesses noticed by Mr Behiri.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Camera strengths:</li>
<li>Full frame sensor</li>
<li>Clean high ISO in video mode (1250 is very mush usable).</li>
<li>Manual audio adjusting</li>
<li>PAL/NTSC</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Camera weakness:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Severe moire</li>
<li>Soft image</li>
<li>No headphone socket</li>
<li>No audio through HDMI while recording (for monitoring audio on new EVF’s)</li>
<li>No clean HDMI output</li>
</ul>
<div>Checkout the footage yourself and see what you think.</div>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/54352877" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/11/watch-the-first-canon-eos-6d-beta-footage-out-in-the-wild/" target="_blank">P5D</a>] via [<a href="http://vimeo.com/54352877" target="_blank">JB</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS 6D

</strong>Amazon: <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZ8U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZ8U&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZG2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZG2&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a> | B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892354-REG/Canon_8035b009_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a> | Adorama: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6DK.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a></p>
<p>The camera is available in some parts of the world already, with worldwide availability being in the next 7 to 10 days.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## preppyak (Nov 28, 2012)

severe moire AND a soft image; that's quite the lovely combo. Usually you accept one in exchange for not getting the other


----------



## Woody (Nov 28, 2012)

preppyak said:


> severe moire AND a soft image; that's quite the lovely combo. Usually you accept one in exchange for not getting the other



I don't understand this too. Is this even possible? Hmmm.... anyway, it's video and I really don't care


----------



## Stuart (Nov 28, 2012)

Watching the video full screen is does not seem HD sharp is this the high ISO, poor lens, bad conversion to web video or is it really just this soft?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 28, 2012)

> •Severe moire
> •Soft image



you have to be kidding me... BOTH?.... what next canon?

stick it where the sun don´t shine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> > •Severe moire
> > •Soft image
> 
> 
> you have to be kidding me... BOTH?.... what next canon?



Canon says, "BUY A 5DIII for video!"


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

Regardless what Dpreview said about the 6D high ISO Vs 5D III, I don't believe 6D will perform better than 5D III in high or low ISO. I'm talking about IQ of course.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > > •Severe moire
> ...



i say "fuk you canon"..... i sit on my money and stick to my 5D MK2 a few years longer.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Regardless what Dpreview said about the 6D high ISO Vs 5D III, I don't believe 6D will perform better than 5D III in high or low ISO. I'm talking about IQ of course.



what did dpreview say?

you mean what you see on the the sample images or did dpreview comment them yet?


----------



## Area256 (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon says, "BUY A 5DIII for video!"



That about sums it up perfectly. There is no reason for the 6D video quality to be any worse than the 5D3 (very similar sensor, same processor, encoding, etc), but then there would be no reason to buy a 5D3 over the 6D for video shooting. Hence the lack of auto monitoring, and possibly a lesser moire reduction/sharpening algorithm.

I'm a stills shooter, so I don't care much, but if I did video I think the Blackmagic Cinema Camera is by far the best "low cost" option on the market.


----------



## Jeffrey (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd rather eat some of the chocolates that were shown in the sample video than own the 6D.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mmmm...chocolate.

I don't shoot much video, but I definitely saw lots of moire. I hesitate to say it's worse than my 5d2, but it's still very bad. Didn't seem particularly great quality to me. The 35mm T/1.5 Samyang/Rokinon/Bower lens is more interesting to me, although I'd get the standard photo version since I rarely shoot any video.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless what Dpreview said about the 6D high ISO Vs 5D III, I don't believe 6D will perform better than 5D III in high or low ISO. I'm talking about IQ of course.
> ...



which ever ways you translated.....the IQ of 6D will not out perform 5D III. Don't expect too much from entry level model.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...



or get a Nikon and be ;D ;D ;D ;D why get so  :'(  :'( :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Am no fan of video, so I don't care, but there do seem to a lot of variables possibly not controlled by the test, so... this may be better than we think it is... Not time to dump our canons overboard yet... We must hold true!!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 28, 2012)

5D3 is no sharper. 

However, at least the 5D3 delivers a softish '1920x1080' without that nasty moire and aliasing, so it does a WAY better job and can look a bit filmic, this looks super video-ish. This is not a good results. But then gain Canon marketing MBA loves LOVES their internal market segmentation and purposeful crippling (other brands and products capabilities and threats be damned).

Part of me thinks that looks to have a bit worse aliasing than the 5D2 even.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 28, 2012)

I watched it in HD on a 27" mac and I did not think it looked all that bad, but then I'm no video expert. I could see the moire but thought it was sharp in the right areas. I used to have a friend who listened to music years gone by on old vinyl and all he did was spend his time looking for flaws, I see that time and time again with people on forums. More interested in criticising sharpness at 200% in the bottom left hand corner of a frame that 99.99% of people don't look at instead of just getting on with it, there's a guy like that at my Camera Club, will criticise everyones images technically, but has never entered a competition himself. He spends 99% of his time at his pc instead of 99% of his time behind the camera. 

Anyway was "(1250 is very mush usable)" a deliberate typo?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 28, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> I watched it in HD on a 27" mac and I did not think it looked all that bad, but then I'm no video expert. I could see the moire but thought it was sharp in the right areas. I used to have a friend who listened to music years gone by on old vinyl and all he did was spend his time looking for flaws, I see that time and time again with people on forums. More interested in criticising sharpness at 200% in the bottom left hand corner of a frame that 99.99% of people don't look at instead of just getting on with it, there's a guy like that at my Camera Club, will criticise everyones images technically, but has never entered a competition himself. He spends 99% of his time at his pc instead of 99% of his time behind the camera.



i fully understand what you say... but then... this is a new product.
when a new product is not better then a older one there is no sense in wasting money on it.

that´s why i critizise the 6D video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> i fully understand what you say... but then... this is a new product.
> when a new product is not better then a older one there is no sense in wasting money on it.
> 
> that´s why i critizise the 6D video.



Define 'better'. For some people, the lower cost of the 6D makes it significantly better, especially if the IQ is no worse...


----------



## schmidtfilme (Nov 28, 2012)

I hear the video quality is more on par with the Mark 2. 

In addition what I just found out today and made my cry is that the Canon 6D cannot be controlled over Wifi for shooting video. Thats too bad because that was what I really hoped for. 

Canon - why ? On the manual page 15 it says - when Wifi is enabled movie shooting is disabled http://t.co/hl4QR6Og

I guess I get the Mark 2 or Mark 3 instead. Just not sure if the Mark 3 is worth the money over the Mark 2. . .


----------



## Bosman (Nov 28, 2012)

Wait for a firmware update lol.
Cameras are all about video these days, shame, shame. Seriously why release a video before images, isn't it a camera?


----------



## keithfullermusic (Nov 28, 2012)

maybe i'm an idiot, but i thought that it looked really good.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon has and will always put photography before video, the line skipping method of downsampling proves it. I would be happy to have just a Canon Rebel that could properly downsample the sensor for 1080p with a method other than line skipping.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 28, 2012)

No comment on the video as I have not watched it.

What surprises me is Canon has again released a brand new XD series without a headphone jack.

The 1D X does not have one and now this latest model from Canon does not have one.

Not all of us want to use external recorders to monitor sound levels during a recording. 

Bizarre.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> What surprises me is Canon has again released a brand new XD series without a headphone jack.
> The 1D X does not have one and now this latest model from Canon does not have one.



But the 1D C does, as does the 5DIII. Seems like Canon is differentiating between bodies that _can_ shoot video (which is all of the current ones, obviously), and bodies that are _intended_ to be used for video.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me is Canon has again released a brand new XD series without a headphone jack.
> ...



That's fine, and I can understand the logic (sort of). But if that is what they are doing then why bother sticking video in at all. Surely a headphone jack can't be that big a deal for the engineers or the camera itself, but I am not an engineer. 

I am one of those guys that thinks if you are going to do something do it right, and as it is almost 2013 and as this new 6D does have video then in my eyes it should have a headphone jack. And the 1D X as the flagship should have all the bells and whistles.

Will be interesting to see what they do with the 7D ii and the new High MP cameras.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > i fully understand what you say... but then... this is a new product.
> ...



do i have to?
i thought it is pretty clear i talk about VIDEO QUALITY?

and what lower cost?
last time i checked the 5D MK2 was cheaper...


----------



## EvillEmperor (Nov 28, 2012)

RECALL
It is a PREPRODUCTION MODEL.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 28, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> maybe i'm an idiot, but i thought that it looked really good.



I agree, particularly the bars with the pink sprinkles on top....


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Nov 28, 2012)

schmidtfilme said:


> I hear the video quality is more on par with the Mark 2.
> 
> In addition what I just found out today and made my cry is that the Canon 6D cannot be controlled over Wifi for shooting video. Thats too bad because that was what I really hoped for.
> 
> ...


That was one of the biggest advantages for me considering 6D: Wifi + video -> like external monitor android smartphone or tablet+ similar video quality like MarkIII, but now I even don't know what to say. Also I think Its to early to make conclusion only from one test. Maybe results from final product will be better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> That's fine, and I can understand the logic (sort of). But if that is what they are doing then why bother sticking video in at all. Surely a headphone jack can't be that big a deal for the engineers or the camera itself, but I am not an engineer.
> 
> I am one of those guys that thinks if you are going to do something do it right, and as it is almost 2013 and as this new 6D does have video then in my eyes it should have a headphone jack. And the 1D X as the flagship should have all the bells and whistles.



I suppose every camera gets video just because every camera has video nowdays. To leave it off would be rather silly, at this point, IMO.

The headphone jack surely isn't a big deal, but port real estate is a bit limiting when you consider the size of the body and allowances for multiple ports to be used at once, some with L-shaped plugs. The 1D C has a headphone port, yes...but it takes the place of the PC sync port on the 1D X - that's what I mean about intended for video vs. having video capability. The 6D is a smaller body, and has neither headphone nor PC ports.


----------



## AG (Nov 29, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> No comment on the video as I have not watched it.
> 
> What surprises me is Canon has again released a brand new XD series without a headphone jack.
> 
> ...



I don't get what surprises you so much.

For all intents and purposes this camera is nothing more than the 5D2 put into a slightly cheaper body and added a few extra bells and whistles (in the Wifi).

If you want to record sound in video then by all means thats your prerogative but all that in camera sound is really good for is a scratch track if filming shorts or as a talking heads mic if shooting BTS or doco style. 

External sound will ALWAYS be a better option.

People that want to shoot video on a DSLR forget that its not a video camera and need to realise that it costs money to start playing with the big kids. 
Sure you can buy a 650D or 6D for between $800 and $3k but then what? 
Are you going to stick your Sigma 50mm f1.8 on there or are you also going to invest in decent lenses? 
A set of CP.2s are not cheap.

Are you going to use crappy in camera sound or are you going to invest in a H4n or Tascam recorder, or better still hire an actual sound recordist and use something like a Sound Devices 744T?

Its one of the things that separates the professionals from the hobbyists.


----------



## BL (Nov 29, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> i say "fuk you canon"..... i sit on my money and stick to my 5D MK2 a few years longer.



+1

i'll sit on my money and stick to my 5D _classic_ a few years longer lol


----------



## Bosman (Nov 29, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


Its not a matter of if they can, but how they target the market with options on diff cameras. They could make it possible to record all your user settings on a 5DM3 but they don't they leave that for the 1D series cameras.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 29, 2012)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Canon has and will always put photography before video, the line skipping method of downsampling proves it. I would be happy to have just a Canon Rebel that could properly downsample the sensor for 1080p with a method other than line skipping.



Maybe its because there are quite a few buyers out there who want video? The need for a stills only camera would probably be confined to a very small niche market (mainly pro's that spend their time taking stills). So, if DSLR sales increase due to people buying them because the either a) "and it can great do video too!", or b) "It's the best quality for the price for my business," crowd then why stop them? From everything I hear video costs very little to add. If it creates additional sales it keeps other things we still shooters want moving forward!

With that said, I would very much like to see more still shot samples from the 6d, and more hands on reviews (sick of only seeing either spec based reviews or preproduction images)


----------



## Buyi (Nov 29, 2012)

dont expect to much from an entry level full frame camera, its made to be a stepping block to 5d4 and so, let the public play around with full frame


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 29, 2012)

So for those that do not think Canon should have put a headphone jack in this (what US$ 2000?) camera, and then (some at least) go on about external recorders, why do they bother to put a mic jack in?

Do not get me wrong, I won't be buying this camera, and have equal interest in video as stills, but I just do not get why Canon are producing such new cameras without such basic jacks.

All I am trying to say is if you put a mic jack in a camera of this price level then I think there should automatically be a headphone jack as well. Give the user the choice to use what he/she prefers.

I think we would all agree monitoring sound via some sound bars on a screen is one of the worse things you can do.


----------



## daltech (Nov 29, 2012)

I talked to a Canon representative two weeks ago here in Ottawa at a photography show about the 6D which I had in my hands, and he was honnest. He said the 6D was designed for people wanting a full frame for the image quality, while family travelling, hence the size, I can see the video quality and features being adequate for that purpose. I currently own a 40D, and use 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II lens 99% of time on it to shoot sports, and for sports portrait I was thinking of getting the 6D, he told me that the AF speed would be a tad faster than my 40D, but that's it, and I can see while on a family trip that being quite sufficient.

I think the video will be just fine for shooting some video on trip while carrying one body, and a full frame with that.


----------



## joemod (Nov 29, 2012)

daltech said:


> I talked to a Canon representative two weeks ago here in Ottawa at a photography show about the 6D which I had in my hands, and he was honnest. He said the 6D was designed for people wanting a full frame for the image quality, while family travelling, hence the size, I can see the video quality and features being adequate for that purpose. I currently own a 40D, and use 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II lens 99% of time on it to shoot sports, and for sports portrait I was thinking of getting the 6D, he told me that the AF speed would be a tad faster than my 40D, but that's it, and I can see while on a family trip that being quite sufficient.
> 
> I think the video will be just fine for shooting some video on trip while carrying one body, and a full frame with that.



Pardon, but 2,100$ for family travelling and tad faster AF speed? Greece is in very bad shape, but I don't think that the rest of the world is in much better shape for customers to spend that amount for family travelling.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 29, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> So for those that do not think Canon should have put a headphone jack in this (what US$ 2000?) camera, and then (some at least) go on about external recorders, why do they bother to put a mic jack in?
> 
> Do not get me wrong, I won't be buying this camera, and have equal interest in video as stills, but I just do not get why Canon are producing such new cameras without such basic jacks.
> 
> ...



As this an ENTRY level FF I don't get why your demanding this. The 6d is targeted towards the casual consumer! The casual consumer most likely won't give a rats ass about audio monitoring, much less actually know how to do that or what to listen for. If you want gear with more features you pay for it. If you can't, then you find workarounds!


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 30, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> As this an ENTRY level FF I don't get why your demanding this. The 6d is targeted towards the casual consumer! The casual consumer most likely won't give a rats ass about audio monitoring, much less actually know how to do that or what to listen for. If you want gear with more features you pay for it. If you can't, then you find workarounds!



If you read my post, you will see I won't be buying this camera, not because of the lack of a headphone jack just cos it does not meet my needs.

I was taking about the lack of a headphone jack not only because this is an entry level FF aimed at consumers, but also because it is brand new and it is almost the year 2013 and Canon has got a lot of new competition from companies that do add such stuff to their cameras.

I was not asking why it did not have XLR, I just humbly think that if you are going to stick a mic jack (I presume it has one) in a brand new US$ 2,XXX camera then it should have a headphone jack. That way IF someone wanted to do video at least they could monitor the sound without having to buy an external recorder which would then make the mic jack totally pointless.

That's all. No big deal, just my opinion.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon says, "BUY A 5DIII for video!"



Or: _"Don't trust reviews based on pre-production models!"_  ... still, with my well-known enthusiasm for Canon marketing  I wouldn't be surprised if the 6d has worse video than the 5d3, let's hope at least the aa filter for still shots is not as strong so images will be sharper.


----------



## syder (Nov 30, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> So for those that do not think Canon should have put a headphone jack in this (what US$ 2000?) camera, and then (some at least) go on about external recorders, why do they bother to put a mic jack in?



You do understand that without a line/mic in you can't run a line out of an external mixer/preamp into a camera?

And you do understand how awful the headphone jack on the 5dm3 is?

Hell even having a cheap mic run straight into the camera (something like a rode ntg2 or videomic) to use as a track for something like pluraleyes to sync your high quality externally recorded sound to makes sense - and theres no reason or need to monitor that.

The 6D isn't meant to be a cinema camera - Canon did say the 5diii would be the EOS camera with better video than other offerings. But if you really wanted to use as such it would do fine - seeing as it's not pitched as a pro cameras it will no doubt be used by a lot of people for filming their kids and suchlike. 

And judging video quality off a downconverted web video from a pre-production camera isn't going to tell you anything remotely definitive anyways.


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 30, 2012)

They should have just ditched the video and brought the price down.


----------



## thelebaron (Nov 30, 2012)

joemod said:


> daltech said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to a Canon representative two weeks ago here in Ottawa at a photography show about the 6D which I had in my hands, and he was honnest. He said the 6D was designed for people wanting a full frame for the image quality, while family travelling, hence the size, I can see the video quality and features being adequate for that purpose. I currently own a 40D, and use 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II lens 99% of time on it to shoot sports, and for sports portrait I was thinking of getting the 6D, he told me that the AF speed would be a tad faster than my 40D, but that's it, and I can see while on a family trip that being quite sufficient.
> ...



If you're in that bad shape maybe you would be better served with a 5dc, or a non full frame camera.


----------



## ManixLiquid (Dec 25, 2012)

This might sound stupid, but does anyone know (or tried) if the VAF-5D2 anti moire filter for the mark II could fit/work on the 6D?


----------

